# Easy basement shelf plans



## ohiowino (Aug 17, 2018)

Anyone have any photos or advice to build a storage system for carboys on bottom and wine bottles up above for basement?

Trying to do easy and cheap but would also like it to look good if possible.


----------



## balatonwine (Aug 19, 2018)

Empty or full, I store bottles on the bottom and carboys/demijohns on top. Easier to access the in process wine making if the carboys/demijohns are at least waist height.

And still use the old tried and true method of cinder blocks and boards. The wine does not care how pretty, or not, the selves look.... 

Some day I will make something a bit more permanent and attractive, but aesthetics in my wine cellar is not currently at the top of my list.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 19, 2018)

ohiowino said:


> Anyone have any photos or advice to build a storage system for carboys on bottom and wine bottles up above for basement?
> 
> Trying to do easy and cheap but would also like it to look good if possible.



Below is a photo of one of the walls in my wine room, bottle diamonds on top, carboys on bottom. Cost will depend mostly on material selection, you could use 3/4” plywood, 1 x 12’s, or a combo of the two. Make to hold two levels of carboys or just one, wide or narrow as you need. This photo was just after it was built, I’ve since converted the carboy storage to wine racks.


----------



## skyfire322 (Aug 19, 2018)

Johnd said:


> Below is a photo of one of the walls in my wine room, bottle diamonds on top, carboys on bottom. Cost will depend mostly on material selection, you could use 3/4” plywood, 1 x 12’s, or a combo of the two. Make to hold two levels of carboys or just one, wide or narrow as you need. This photo was just after it was built, I’ve since converted the carboy storage to wine racks.
> View attachment 50454


That's hands down one of my favorite designs I've seen! If only I had the space for one. On a side note, where did you find those carboy covers?


----------



## Johnd (Aug 19, 2018)

skyfire322 said:


> That's hands down one of my favorite designs I've seen! If only I had the space for one. On a side note, where did you find those carboy covers?



You can make it whatever size fits your space / needs. 

As for the covers, they’re black T-shirts, sleeves removed at the seams and sewed together, wifey did the embroidery with her sewing machine. Don’t use them anymore since the wine room was built, dark as night in there.....


----------

